# Applying for a visa while still in UK?



## anyien (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, so I'm obviously new here but this is my situation. My boyfriend lives here in the UK, I am a US citizen and this is my third trip here since December of 2010. I've been here since June 9 as my US passport allows me to stay for 6 months. I dont have a general visitor visa at the moment. We are trying to go on holiday when he gets back from work so were not sure if when I fly out, will I be able to get back into UK since I dont have a multiple entry stamp in my passport. Question number 2 is that I'd like to apply for my General Visitor visa, is it possible to have someone mail it in for me back in the states so that it might be processed by the time I get back home before my 6 months. I'm not planning on violating immigration rules but at some point I'd like to live here and from what i have seen on the posts, its best to start with a short term visa and then try to change it while here. Any advice or suggestions. My boyfriend makes enough to support me here financially so would i need to submit a letter from him stating such facts. My main concern is would I be okay having my sister submit my Visitor Visa application via mail in the states? Thanks to all who take time to read and respond to my post.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

anyien said:


> Okay, so I'm obviously new here but this is my situation. My boyfriend lives here in the UK, I am a US citizen and this is my third trip here since December of 2010. I've been here since June 9 as my US passport allows me to stay for 6 months. I dont have a general visitor visa at the moment. We are trying to go on holiday when he gets back from work so were not sure if when I fly out, will I be able to get back into UK since I dont have a multiple entry stamp in my passport. Question number 2 is that I'd like to apply for my General Visitor visa, is it possible to have someone mail it in for me back in the states so that it might be processed by the time I get back home before my 6 months. I'm not planning on violating immigration rules but at some point I'd like to live here and from what i have seen on the posts, its best to start with a short term visa and then try to change it while here. Any advice or suggestions. My boyfriend makes enough to support me here financially so would i need to submit a letter from him stating such facts. My main concern is would I be okay having my sister submit my Visitor Visa application via mail in the states? Thanks to all who take time to read and respond to my post.


First, as an American you don't need a visitor visa for UK. Each time you enter UK, you are assessed if you are eligible for a leave to enter as a visitor, and if you are, you are given 6 months. It's not multi entry as such, and expires each time you leave UK (or common travel area to be exact, which includes Ireland). You just have to make sure that you meet all the requirements for a visitor, such as sufficient funds, preferably a return ticket and a reason for returning home, such as job. 

Secondly, you cannot apply for another leave to remain while you are visiting UK (no switching rule). You must return to US to apply for another visa, including settlement visa as a fiancée or spouse.

So while your plan to visit each other often is good, your visits will all be covered by a non-visa rule for an American. Remember you are only supposed to stay 6 months in a year, so if you return too soon after a substantial stay, you will face some tough questions with a real possibility of denied entry and being put on the next flight home. So build up sufficient record of visits, and then when you are ready for a permanent move, apply for your settlement visa in the US.


----------



## anyien (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the information, I get confused as most visa information on the UK Border Website seems to be geared to citizens of non-usa. So I should be okay to go on holiday to Spain and return to UK and then go home to USA. How much time should I let pass between visits as he wants me to return for another six months. If I come for six months on my passport with a return ticket and a letter from him stating he is covering my expenses while here I'm hoping that would be sufficent. So I shouldnt bother with a general visitor visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

anyien said:


> Thank you for all the information, I get confused as most visa information on the UK Border Website seems to be geared to citizens of non-usa. So I should be okay to go on holiday to Spain and return to UK and then go home to USA. How much time should I let pass between visits as he wants me to return for another six months. If I come for six months on my passport with a return ticket and a letter from him stating he is covering my expenses while here I'm hoping that would be sufficent. So I shouldnt bother with a general visitor visa.


No, you don't need a general visitor visa but be careful how long and how often you visit UK. The general rule is 6 months in any period of 12 months, so if you have already spent 6 months maximum, then you should stay away for 6 months before returning. Even with your fiancé's offer to pay your expenses, UKBA may take the view that you aren't a genuine visitor but are trying to stay long-term. Be careful, as refused entry can really mess up your immigration record and may affect your future settlement visa application. Your fiancé can visit you in the US alternatively. So try not the exceed 6 months in 12 guideline, until you are ready to apply for a permanent move. It's a small price to pay for future happiness.


----------

